# Fw 190 production



## agentsmith

Here are some in-progress pics of some of my Fw 190s.


























































Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59

Very nice paintwork in the cockpit and wheel wells :thumbsup: That is cool to see four of them going together at the same time! I look forward to seeing these completed.


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you Kirk, these will keep me busy for a while but when these are finished I have even more of them from last year to finish.

Agentsmith


----------



## CJTORINO

That cockpit detail is amazing.
the detail in the wheelwell's is downright shocking.
it is fantastic to see a group being assembled like this.
Great Work.


----------



## John P

You're getting good at this (he said ironically).


----------



## modelgeek

Gee John Ya think? It looks like has built one or two before!!!...Lol


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

I now have feelings of inadequacy.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks guys!

I should have some new update pics by Sunday but I have found a problem with the leading edge of the 1/32 scale Fw 190 and need to fix it before I can proceed with my builds.
BTW, the three models that you see in this thread are a 1/48 Dragon Fw 190D-9, 1/48 scale Tamiya Fw 190D-9, and 1/32 scale Hasegawa Fw 190A-8 converted to an ultra rare big tail Fw 190A (yes there were some of these built).

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner

Great detail and thanks for the in progress shots! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks roadrner,
I will try and get more in-progress pics posted soon...it might not be today though.

Agentsmith


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Looks excellent! I wish someone would come up with the Romanian I.A.R 80/81's in styrene. I'd build a bunch of them just like you are with the 190's.


----------



## John P

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks excellent! I wish someone would come up with the Romanian I.A.R 80/81's in styrene. I'd build a bunch of them just like you are with the 190's.


I have a 1/48 kit by one of those limited run Czech companies. Styrene parts, resin cockpit, vac canopy. Keep meaning to get to it, it's a darn pretty airplane.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hmmm...you wouldn't mind parting with it, would you?


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks MadCap!

I started doing the mottling on the Tamiya Fw 190 D-9, the aircraft I am doing is of a Fieseler built Dora and am trying to copy the Fieseler factory style of mottling.


















Next I will add the RLM 74 color to the fuselage.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

Here is another in-progress pic, as you can see I have painted on the JG 2 RVD band and have also started putting on the decals.
Later today all the decals should be on the model and will post another pic today.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

All decals are now on the Tamiya D-9 kit.









Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Decalicious !


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Mike!

Now the fun part can begin...the weathering, this is the part of making models that I enjoy the most (besides painting).

Agentsmith


----------



## GForceSS

Looking fantastic so far. Keep us posted! MP


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks MP!

The pics below don't show the weathering very well but its there, on this model I will keep the weathering very subtle and to scale. Since these pics were taken I airbrushed more exhaust stains on the model.

















I also added some weathering to the landing gear doors of my 1/32 scale Fw 190A-10, there will be more weathering later on these parts.









Agentsmith


----------



## John P

Intricate and delicate!
I usually just let some washes fall where they may and do a little pastel streaking/shading, and call it a day.


----------



## GForceSS

agentsmith
Your camo mottling is beyond awesome. Its too realistic to be a model let alone 1/48 scale. I am painting a PCM 1/32 Ta 152 and after seeing your paint and weathering job I shoved the 152 to the back of my project shelf. My mottle job compared to your FW just looks kinda sad.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks John and GForceSS!

John,
The weathering on ''black 2'' will be very light except for the exhaust stains on the fuselage. The only photograph I have of this aircraft is of the fuselage after a forced landing, the wings were not seen in the picture but the fuselage looked clean (except for the exhaust stains) and did not show very much paint chipping.
My 1/32 Fw 190A-10 WILL have plenty of mud splatters on it, I decided on doing this model in KG(J) 27 markings.

GForceSS,
If you are having trouble with doing your mottling it might be because you are using the wrong kind of airbrush for that kind of work. On my ''black 2'' Fw 190D-9 I used my Iwata Revolution BR and Iwata Eclipse airbrushes, my paints are Model Master enamels thinned with Testors thinner at a 50/50 ratio, for the small mottles on the fuselage I thinned my paint even more and used about 8 PSI air pressure.
Before getting another airbrush try thinning your paints more and using low air pressure for doing fine detail work. Before I bought my Iwata airbrushes I used a Badger 150 and had some success painting fine details with thin paints and low air pressure, the trick is finding out how much you need to thin the paints for your airbrush.
Looking forward to seeing your Ta 152H!

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59

That is really looking great, agentsmith - The subtle weathering makes the whole thing stand out 

I keep looking at the pic of the 1/32's tires/wheels - They are looking very realistic :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Kirk!

I am finishing the Dora right now, I hope to have pics of it posted this weekend.

The 1/32 kit will take quite a while to finish, mostly painting and weathering. This model will have plenty of dirt and mud splatters on the wheels and rear of the fuselage like many other Eastern front Luftwaffe planes had.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Looking forward to seeing this one photographed on the Airfield backdrop.

You should be able to do some great "forced perspective" stuff.


----------



## surfsup

Oh they are looking great. Love the work and the Weathering so far...Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Mike and Mark!

Below are some pics of the Tamiya D-9 as it looks right now, no the model is not quite finished yet, I have to finish weathering the drop tank and paint a few more small details on the airframe.


































Agentsmith


----------



## GForceSS

Unbelievable realism. I love your attention to detail agentsmith. Milt


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks once again Milt!

The next Fw 190 I will finish will be the 1/32 scale A-10, I should have some update pics in a week or two.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

The Tamiya D-9 is now finished, I had to break one of the landing legs off and re-glue it because it was crooked but its placed in the right position now.


























My ''secret bomber'' project will be finished in about two weeks and then my full attention will be on finishing the Fw 190 A-10.

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59

Your D-9 is a real beauty, agentsmith. Your photos are great as well, an excellent finishing touch to your projects! Looking forward to the A-10 :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks again Kirk!

Not only am I working on two very different type of models at the same time I am about to start making two new photobases, the plan is to improve the quality of my model pics...no telling if it will actually work the way I planned, I have had one set back already because the (100 pack) trees I ordered a week ago arrived and the trees are not very good looking and I might have to find others to take their place, a very expensive mistake.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

Two more pics of this model...


















Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

It's getting scary how real these sepia photos are starting to look.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks again Mike!

Agentsmith


----------



## eagledocf15

*The D-9 looks great*

What colors did you use? I love the underside colors. How did yu do the metal?
Can you be more specific on the weathering? 
I can't wait for the A model. Thanks


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks eagleocf15!

On the Dora I just finished I used Model Master enamel paints RLM colors 74,75, and 76. I lightened the 76 by adding some white to it, to me it looks better and gives it more contrast to the 74 and 75 gray paint.
The undersurface of the Fw 190A-10 wing was done in various shades of Alclad II.

No progress lately on the A-10, I am finishing another model and need to get it out of the way before I can get back to the A-10...I should have new in-progress pics of the A-10 in about a week.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

My ''secret bomber'' project is now finished and have started work on the A-10 again.
Here I did some weathering on the drop tank...

















Next weekend I start painting the rest of the camouflage on the airframe.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

All the camouflage colors are now on the Fw 190 A-10...

























More update pics later this next weekend.

Agentsmith


----------



## AuroraFan1

Looks Great!

Keep em coming!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks AuroraFan1!

Here you go, I painted the RVD band on the fuselage and the drop shadow effect for the aircraft numbers....

















Right now I have started putting on the decals, I might have more new pics in a couple days from now.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

All the decals are on the A-10...

























I have gloss coated the model again to seal in the decals and protect the finish from the weathering I plan to add to it. I will have to set the model aside for a day or two while the gloss coat dries.

Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123

Nice WIP on this last one! I cant believe how realistic those photos are - esp the B&W ones.
Steve


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks scooke123!
I like the Tamiya Fw 190D-9 kit and plan to build more of them. Sure its an older kit and might have some things not quite right with it but so does the new Eduard kit. With careful painting and new decals the older Tamiya can still turn out quite nice.

Right now while the gloss coat is drying on the Fw 190A-10 I am building some figures and some ground vehicles to be used in the background of pics of the finished Fw 190A-10.

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59

I really like these in progress pics so we can see how you go about getting the beautiful results  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Kirk!

If you guys like the in-progress pics then I will keep posting them.
Thanks for the feedback.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

We like. We like!


----------



## agentsmith

Okay, here are more in-progress pics, here is what the A-10 looks like right now.

















Below is the propeller after I weathered the prop blades.









...and here is another project that has been keeping me busy, the 1/48 scale Tamiya WWII U.S. Army Infantry at rest set. This set also includes a jeep (which is what I really wanted more than the figures).









Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59

I like the pic of the 190 sitting on its struts without the wheels, it looks surreal that way. It is coming along really nicely! :thumbsup:

Nice work on the figures and jeep, are you going to pose them and photograph them like you do with your other builds?


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Kirk,
Yes my plans are to use some of the figures and the jeep in the background of the pics of my airplanes. I will also be building a U.S. Army staff car after I finish the jeep.

More in-progress pics...









Below are pics of the Fw 190A-10 after adding some mud splatters to the tail, this is the first step in the weathering of this model.

























Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

More in-progress pics, I finished up with some oil washes around the engine cowlings and the access panels, they may look overdone right now but the next few stages of weathering will blend them in. I also used oil paints to add some mud/dirt stains to the underside of the fuselage. Also I finished most of the paint chipping, I did the chipping with Model Master Chrome paint and a fine detail brush...the chipping looks WAY overdone right now but the final clear flat coat will tone them down a lot.

































Next up for this model is some weathering using the airbrush.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

...and even more in-progress pics. I added the exhaust stains and some dirt and grime to the fuselage with my airbrush, next for this model is some Mig weathering powders and a flat clear coat.









































Agentsmith


----------



## eagledocf15

*More More More*

Keep up the fantastic work and posting your work!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks eagleocf15!

Not much was done on the Fw 190 this past weekend so no new in-progress pics this week, the weather was just too nice to stay indoors (it rains a lot here) so much of my weekend was spent doing some yard work.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

The Fw 190A-10 is now finished, here are a few of the pics of it...more to come later this week.









































Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

More Fw 190's on the way...this time in 1/48 scale.

Dragon Fw 190D-9

















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

...and even more in-progress pics. The Fw 190D-9 ''heavy armor'' has its markings on now, also the propeller has been built and painted but not glued on the fuselage yet.

















Not a 190, but still a Focke-Wulf is this 1/48 scale Ta 183 that I am also building...

















More update pics in a few days.

Agentsmith


----------



## Rolls

Great work! Love the in-progress shots bcs they really show how your plane comes to life throughout the build. Much appreciated.


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you Rolls!

If these in-progress pics are of interest I will keep on posting more of them. 
It might be a few days before I get around to posting more of them, I lost my job a few weeks ago and need to file for my UI.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

More in-progress pics...


























And a couple of my Ta 183...

















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

Some new Wulfs that I am working on...both of them are 1/48 scale Dragon kits.











































These models have been given their clear gloss coats and I have started putting on the decals.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

...and yet another Fw 190, in this case its a Tamiya Fw 190F-8. As you can see much of the camo is now on the model, I just finished painting on the yellow tactical markings a few minutes ago and the paint is drying.

















More pics to come...


Agentsmith


----------



## eagledocf15

*Excellent*

Excellent - Keep us updated!


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you eagledocf15!

The Fw 190F-8 has its decals on now and am doing weathering on it. I don't have any pics of what it looks like right now but do have some of what the model looked like just before decals were put on on.


























Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17

Well done....You should post some pictures of your whole collection ww2 planes !


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Medic17,

I don't know about a pic of all my models...that would take up a lot of space, but I do plan a year end review of models built this year and will post after the first of the year.

No new pics of the Fw 190F-8 yet, I am still weathering it. 
The weathering takes me a while to do because after I add some weathering to it I step away from it for a while and come back later and look at it with fresh eyes, its the way I like to do it and helps keep me from adding too much weathering and ruining the model. Also I use oil paints for much of the weathering and like using them since they give me a lot of time to work with them, the downside is the oil paints take longer to fully dry which is not good when trying to meet a deadline.

Next Focke-Wulf models after the Fw 190F-8 is finished will be a couple of 1/32 scale Fw 190D-9's.


Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17

Sounds like you need to make a whole bunch of B-17s or B-24s and then make an airal diarama with all of them! .........Anyway can't wait to see the year in review and the finished 190's ....and your weathering tactic is a great idea.


----------



## agentsmith

Medic17,
I don't care for aircraft models that are over weathered and in fact hate them, over weathering can ruin an otherwise great model and have seen it many times on other modeling sites. Of course what one person thinks is over weathered another person thinks is just right, but I prefer the weathering on my models to match reference photographs of the subject I am modeling and don't like to go beyond that. By doing the weathering in stages I don't go too far and also avoid the temptation of getting into a rush and finishing the model poorly, which is something I tend to do.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17

Well you weathering is just right in my book.......I think i just ruined my Halifax last night because I was rushing to put the engines on so I can start painting this weekend.. BIG MISTAKE!


----------



## John P

You've inspired me to yank out my half-finished Dragon ta-152 and all-finish it.
I actually managed to do some decent airbrushed mottling yesterday.


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you Medic17, I hope your Halifax is not ruined and can be fixed.

John P, looking forward to seeing your Ta 152.


At last I have some new pics to show, here is the Fw 190F-8 after the markings are put on and the weathering is nearly complete, the aft end of this airplane is a bit dirty from it being operated from rain soaked dirt runways.

























Almost all of the smaller bits are painted and ready to be installed on the model. If everything goes alright I should have this model finished by the deadline of Friday 12/31/10.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17

you have out done yourself once again !


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks again Medic17!

This model is really a warm up for the two 1/32 scale Fw 190D-9's I plan to build, one of the D-9's I am doing is the well known ''blue 12'' of JG 6, an aircraft that survived the war and was also an Eastern Front machine that was dirty and had mud splatters on it almost like my Fw 190F-8 has on it. Lots of weathering fun!

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

New year, new Focke-Wulfs...now I have started a couple large scale Fw 190D-9's from Revell.

Here are some in-progress pics...


















Below is the book cover of Jerry Crandall's Dora book and it shows one of the Doras I am trying to build, W.Nr. 600150.








Here is the model of W.Nr. 600150 after the camo is painted on.

























Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

A couple in-progress pics of W.Nr. 600150...all decals are now on it.

















Agentsmith


----------



## John P

Damn, the only color on that bird is the trim tabs!


----------



## surfsup

Me likes very much what you have done so far....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks John and Mark!

Yes its a very drab looking airplane but the pinstriping on the RVD band and spiral on the spinner really set it off.

I tried to get the mottling to match the full size aircraft as much as possible but its tough to do by looking at old grainy photographs and the color profiles in the book, as I found out the color profiles don't always match the photographs perfectly so I ended up making a few mistakes here and there.

Right now I have started doing the weathering and it won't be too hard to do because the full sized machine was still in good condition at the time of capture and looked clean except for heavy exhaust stains.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P

I generally just try to get the "spirit" of the mottling. I don't think I have a prayer of controlling an airbrush well enough to duplicate it.


----------



## agentsmith

I thought it might be possible to get every single mottle correct on a 1/32 scale model and maybe it can be done by someone else but I could not do it.
From now on I will never complain about artists that do color profiles of German aircraft for books and magazines, I can see how tough it is to be 100% accurate after looking at grainy b/w photographs!

The other Dora I am building (''blue 12'' W.Nr. 500570) will be twice as tough to paint, there is no clear answer as to the true colors used on the uppersurfaces of the wings and also the airframe has been damaged in combat and the repairs were painted over with camo paint and/or red oxide primer. And to make things worse the decals for the aircraft number are printed in black so after they are put on the model I will have to overpaint by hand the black numbers with dark blue paint. When the decals for this aircraft were printed it was thought the numbers were black but recently more color and black and white photographs have been discovered that prove the numbers were actually a dark blue, I have no other choice to hand paint the blue over the black numbers because there are no other decals available to replace them.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

Spent some time adding some oil washes around a few select areas on the model, notice I only added the oil wash to the wing roots, control surface hinge lines, and access hatches. Most of the other panel lines were left blank, few full size aircraft have black lines on all the panel lines and I decided to copy that feature on my model too.

















On the undersurfaces I used very light colors for the oil wash and put the wash on many more panel lines. After looking at pictures of the full size machine I could see some of the panel lines had what looked like dirt in them, this makes a lot of sense because these aircraft were operated from dirt or grass airstrips and could get dirty very easily.









Next up for this model is some airbrush work including spraying the exhaust stains on.

Agentsmith


----------



## randypandy831

awesome work. love the FW190. just picked up a hasegawa 1/48 FW190A-3 yesterday. can't wait to start on it.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Randy!

Hasegawa makes some really nice kits of the Fw 190, I never get tired of building them.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

Some in-progress pics of my next Dora ''blue 12'', notice all the colors on the upper surfaces! A real fun challange to paint.


























Next up for the model is a clear gloss coat and then the decals will be added, after that it will get a bunch more paint put on it.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P

A spare parts bird?


----------



## agentsmith

John P,
This aircraft ''blue 12'' W.Nr.500570 was one of last 100 or so Doras that was built by Mimetall and had a short (but very active) service life on the Eastern front and shows signs of being repaired and the paint being retouched by the ground crew, also another reason there are mis-matched colors on this airframe is the use of many different subcontractors in the last year of the war, the wings and rudder were built at different locations and the builders did not have the correct shades of paint and had to use what they had on hand so it was not uncommon to see late war Focke-Wulfs in the proper late war green colors mated with wings painted with the old outdated gray colors.
There are a few color photographs of other Doras built by Mimetall in Jerry Crandall's Dora book that show green colors on the fuselages and 74/75 painted wings.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

More in-progress pics of ''blue 12''.


















I have started the weathering process today, this model will look a lot different very soon!


Agentsmith


----------

